# Animazement 2010 - Raleigh, NC



## RoseHexwit (May 8, 2010)

I've seen a few threads about Animazement already, but they've all died. Several furs are going; I'll be there Friday and Saturday. I think it'd be great if we could get all of the fursuiters into one spot for a big photo shoot.

If you guys live in or near NC and don't know about the convention yet, the website is http://www.animazement.org . I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there! If you see me, be sure to squeak my ears. :3


----------



## Ferretmon (May 16, 2010)

i would love to go  but most likey i will have to work >.<  and i do not have a fursuit (dreams of one)


----------



## culmor30 (May 24, 2010)

I'm there every year, this year is no exception. Might wear a tail, maybe not (several attendees from my school don't take too kindly to "furfaggotry.")


----------



## blackjack94 (May 26, 2010)

I'm going, but I won't be in a suit. I have obtained a badge, finally.


----------



## culmor30 (May 29, 2010)

Haha, saw you today Rose. Who was your friend? I was the one who got you to hug my poor friend who "just loves furries." Nice squeaky ears, btw.

I took this very blurry picture with my cellphone:
http://i.imgur.com/aAPJP.jpg

See you tomorrow I suppose, fellow border collie.


----------



## Ferretmon (May 29, 2010)

cool   >.<  to bad stuck down here in Cornelius, Nc


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 31, 2010)

culmor30 said:


> Haha, saw you today Rose. Who was your friend? I was the one who got you to hug my poor friend who "just loves furries." Nice squeaky ears, btw.
> 
> I took this very blurry picture with my cellphone:
> http://i.imgur.com/aAPJP.jpg
> ...



Hee hee, I remember you. My friend the cat is named Acme. He's on FA, but I'm not sure if he posts on the forums.

Nice meeting you! *squeak*


----------



## blackjack94 (Jun 1, 2010)

That squeaky thing was adorable! That tail I showed you, my friend bought it for me but she's not giving it to me till my birthday in two months >.>


----------



## CalamityXI (Jun 1, 2010)

I hugged you too Rose, I was with Culmor30, I too liked your squeaky ears


----------



## Axiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

I went there. :3 I saw maybe 3 fursuiters down there, which made me happy because I wasn't expecting there to be any suiters. I hugged them all. :'D I found Acme and took a pic of him, but I also saw a red fox wearing the Akatsuki cloak and there was a dog or fox who went by the name of Seth Cat 666 or something like that. I can' remember. I'm trying to find them all. :C

By the bizarre event if anybody saw me, I went around wearing a Heartless hat and I hug around with D. Gray Man cosplayers. They're my family. >U< We sold stuff in Artist's Alley. I sold "Speshul" caricatures for 25 cents. l'D Ramen necklaces FTW!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 2, 2010)

Axiroth said:


> I went there. :3 I saw maybe 3 fursuiters down there, which made me happy because I wasn't expecting there to be any suiters. I hugged them all. :'D I found Acme and took a pic of him, but I also saw a red fox wearing the Akatsuki cloak and there was a dog or fox who went by the name of Seth Cat 666 or something like that. I can' remember. I'm trying to find them all. :C
> 
> By the bizarre event if anybody saw me, I went around wearing a Heartless hat and I hug around with D. Gray Man cosplayers. They're my family. >U< We sold stuff in Artist's Alley. I sold "Speshul" caricatures for 25 cents. l'D Ramen necklaces FTW!



The red fox's name is Kofu.


----------

